# BBC Proms 2020



## Guest

Still going ahead - virtually, digitally - and live, assuming it's possible - towards the end of the season

To include:



> a unique opening weekend commission performed by all the BBC Orchestras and BBC Singers. Featuring over 350 musicians, this Grand Virtual Orchestra will see all the groups performing together. To mark the 250th anniversary year of Beethoven's birth, a new mash-up of Beethoven's 9 Symphonies has been specially created by Iain Farrington, which will be a spectacular digital springboard for the summer.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/384LXFP6B13d4q2GnLx8HGy/unveiling-the-2020-bbc-proms


----------



## Flamme

Im not really a fan of BBCs political worldview but the quality of musick and art they still bring into my life is priceless...They lean more and more 2 ''modern art'' which is not really art 4 me, but they still have a straight classical direction and I will always follow it...


----------



## Judith

We went a couple of years ago to Proms at RAH to see Joshua Bell and asmf. 
They performed 
Mendelssohn Midsummer Nights Dream
Saint Saens Violin Concerto no 3
Beethoven Symphony no 4

Fabulous concert and a wonderful experience. 
In interval, we went to foyer for fresh air and bumped into Cellist Steven Isserlis. Had a lovely chat with him.

Got lost on way to tube station and saw Joshua, Steven and some other people. Plucked up courage to go over to thank Joshua for a lovely concert. (Well, didn't want to miss that chance). He was very nice and thanked me


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> Im not really a fan of BBCs political worldview but the quality of musick and art they still bring into my life is priceless...They lean more and more 2 ''modern art'' which is not really art 4 me, but they still have a straight classical direction and I will always follow it...


Agree with this, largely. We were watching "Chariots of Fire" last night; hadn't seen it for decades. Spouse and I expressed the view that it wouldn't be long before films like this are banned because of their Englishness and "Jerusalem" etc. Rather like the removal of Rhodes statue from Cambridge or Oxford, the view of European history and aspiration has got to be revised in the brave new world of political correctness. I expect The Proms will suffer the same fate before long, because it doesn't adhere to the three horsemen of the apocalypse: diversity, inclusion, equity.


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> Im not really a fan of BBCs political worldview





Christabel said:


> Agree with this, largely. [etc]


Two posts that make needless political points. Can we just discuss the merits of the BBCs plans for a virtual Prom this year?

The idea of an online orchestra of 350 musicians is intriguing. Having seen a virtual rendition of Finlandia by about 70, the sound was pretty good, but not quite as precise as when they playy together in the same room.

Anyone else come across successful examples of virtual orchestras?


----------



## Guest

For those who can access the BBC's services, the programme for this year's Proms has been published.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2H0RzCW596BZbyG30VmZ5Vp/2020-season-guide


----------



## Guest

An Iain Farrington World Premiere on Friday night opened the Proms this year. Did anyone else catch it?

It was called _Beethoveniana _and was a kind of mash-up of the 9 symphonies. I'm not sure that it worked, but it was a bit of fun.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Two posts that make needless political points. Can we just discuss the merits of the BBCs plans for a virtual Prom this year?
> 
> The idea of an online orchestra of 350 musicians is intriguing. Having seen a virtual rendition of Finlandia by about 70, the sound was pretty good, but not quite as precise as when they playy together in the same room.
> 
> Anyone else come across successful examples of virtual orchestras?


Speaking of the Proms and 'needless political points', a journalist from the BBC music magazine has said it's time for the Proms to drop its final offerings on the last night of "Rule Britannia" etc. as these are now not politically acceptable and convey the 'wrong' message. OK for some, I guess.


----------



## Malx

Christabel said:


> Speaking of the Proms and 'needless political points', a journalist from the BBC music magazine has said it's time for the Proms to drop its final offerings on the last night of "Rule Britannia" etc. as these are now not politically acceptable and convey the 'wrong' message. OK for some, I guess.


I have been to the proms on a number of occasions over the years and as a festival of classical music it has a huge amount to commend it, however I have never been comfortable with the last night and even if given free tickets I would not attend - at times the jingoism is cringeworthy.

I will be listening to what ever the BBC can get together this season via my FM tuner as I believe this year the festival needs all the, distanced, support it can get. The programme of past special performances looks fabulous and who knows there may even be a few live chamber/instrumental concerts (without audience) possible before the end of the event.


----------

